# Bandit XP 90 Problem-Please Help



## treepig (Sep 18, 2010)

My buddy and I just bought a Bandit XP90. Everything we read said that the XP 90 was a great chipper. We are having some small problems with it and if anyone has any information they could provide I would really appreciate the help.

First the chipper seems to get small pieces of wood stuck length wise across the back of the top feed wheel causing the feed wheel to get stuck in the up position. It has happened twice already and the only remedy has been to take the jack off the tongue and jack up the hole thing and pull the pieces out by hand. Really slows down the day having to take the whole thing apart and fix it.

Second the chipper is getting clogged up with leaves. The other chippers we have had just took the leaves without a problem along with the brush. This thing is choking on them. We have to keep on reversing the feed wheels and removing them from the feed chute. We end up with a huge pile of leaves and small sticks at the end of the day. It seems like it is just stripping the leaves off of the sticks rather than chipping them up as well. Never seen anything like it and neither have the other guys I work with. Anyone that can offer some guidance I would really appreciate it.


----------



## newsawtooth (Sep 19, 2010)

I don't have a bandit, I have a rayco so I can only speak generally. How sharp are the knives and is the bed knife properly adjusted? These two things are likely contributing to the leaf problem. As for the feed wheel issue I can only speculate that the hydraulic motors may not be producing enough power to cycle the material.


----------



## ronnyb (Sep 19, 2010)

I have a 90XP. Sounds like the knives are dull. Drop the belly pan once in a while and let the garbage drop out of the bottom. I had a piece of wood jam up above the top infeed roller once, and had to dissasemble the feedrollers to get it out. Now I keep a piece of 1/4 inch flat stock in the truck that I can feed in from the top and push the piece out. Only have had to use it a couple times.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Sep 19, 2010)

Should be opening that belly pan everyday, and sounds like the knives are dull,and dont forget to flip the anvil.
Jeff


----------



## capetrees (Sep 19, 2010)

From what others have mentioned in the past in related issues, dull blades, less than optimum rpm of the chipper, bedknife wear and chute restriction can cause the material to not be expelled.


----------



## lone wolf (Sep 19, 2010)

treepig said:


> My buddy and I just bought a Bandit XP90. Everything we read said that the XP 90 was a great chipper. We are having some small problems with it and if anyone has any information they could provide I would really appreciate the help.
> 
> First the chipper seems to get small pieces of wood stuck length wise across the back of the top feed wheel causing the feed wheel to get stuck in the up position. It has happened twice already and the only remedy has been to take the jack off the tongue and jack up the hole thing and pull the pieces out by hand. Really slows down the day having to take the whole thing apart and fix it.
> 
> Second the chipper is getting clogged up with leaves. The other chippers we have had just took the leaves without a problem along with the brush. This thing is choking on them. We have to keep on reversing the feed wheels and removing them from the feed chute. We end up with a huge pile of leaves and small sticks at the end of the day. It seems like it is just stripping the leaves off of the sticks rather than chipping them up as well. Never seen anything like it and neither have the other guys I work with. Anyone that can offer some guidance I would really appreciate it.



How many RPMs are you running at? also keep the blades sharp AND the cutting anvil sharp ,also check your blade to anvil clearance.


----------



## lxt (Sep 19, 2010)

what every one else said + is the gov`nr working properly? on my 90 I took off all that computer actuated gov`nr crap & put a lock throttle on it, set it tween 18-2000 & your good to go!

BTW, I always have some one at the infeed hopper, those machines that you put brush in & walk away?????? I dont like that! you got the gas or diesel model?



LXT..........


----------



## 2chops (Sep 27, 2010)

In addition to the issues with blade sharpness, rpm's, etc., the leaf cloging may also be due to them being wet. The company I used to work for used mostly Bandits, but also Morbarks, and Vermeers and in the spring/ rainy season, they all clogged with leaves. Some more than others, but all of them did at some point. Come May and the sunshine the issue dried up.


----------



## lone wolf (Sep 27, 2010)

2chops said:


> In addition to the issues with blade sharpness, rpm's, etc., the leaf cloging may also be due to them being wet. The company I used to work for used mostly Bandits, but also Morbarks, and Vermeers and in the spring/ rainy season, they all clogged with leaves. Some more than others, but all of them did at some point. Come May and the sunshine the issue dried up.


I had a Bandit model 100 and it would always jam Im thinking its just the nature of the beast. tried all the fixes even cranked the rpms up a little to no avail.


----------



## treepig (Oct 10, 2010)

*Problem solved*

Problem solved! New knives installed and adjustment on the feed plate and the thing works AWESOME!!!! Worth the money we paid for it. Thanks for all the information it definately helped.


----------



## lone wolf (Oct 11, 2010)

treepig said:


> Problem solved! New knives installed and adjustment on the feed plate and the thing works AWESOME!!!! Worth the money we paid for it. Thanks for all the information it definately helped.



Just watch it when feeding leaves that are wet.


----------

